# Bluetooth speakers are all mono? Aw hell naw.



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 1, 2019)

Is that really true?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2019)

False


Andhttps://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=stereo+bluetooth+speaker&sprefix=stereo+bluetoo%2Caps%2C162&crid=3RECB7EKLTFE4 (<br />
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_14?url=search-alias=aps&amp;field-keywords=stereo+bluetooth+speaker&amp;sprefix=stereo+bluetoo,aps,162&amp;crid=3RECB7EKLTFE4)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 1, 2019)

Okay, thanks. I was looking at Best Buy and Fry's.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, thanks. I was looking at Best Buy and Fry's.


For some of them you have to buy two and set them up as a stereo pair. 

Edited to add: they can be used individually or linked in series for across the house coverage or in stereo. At least that’s how the set I bought my wife for Xmas worked.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 1, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> For some of them you have to buy two and set them up as a stereo pair.



Really? How does that work, i.e. how do you tell, say, a Bluetooth turntable - which is what my wife uses with the Bt speaker I bought for her a few years ago - to send each channel to a separate Bt speaker?

I'm pretty sure you can't do that with the Bose Bt speaker I bought for her a few years ago.

The reason for my post, by the way, is that we were given another Bt speaker for Christmas. It wasn't a romantic gift, so I'm probably going to return it for credit, but I wanted to double-check first.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Really? How does that work, i.e. how do you tell, say, a Bluetooth turntable - which is what my wife uses with the Bt speaker I bought for her a few years ago - to send each channel to a separate Bt speaker?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can't do that with the Bose Bt speaker I bought for her a few years ago.
> 
> The reason for my post, by the way, is that we were given another Bt speaker for Christmas. It wasn't a romantic gift, so I'm probably going to return it for credit, but I wanted to double-check first.


Well if it works like my wife’s speakers, you pair the speakers with each other and this turns them into a single Bluetooth device. Then you have to push a button on the speakers to tell it is right or left. Then the Bluetooth receiver (or perhaps your turntable) will just connect to the paired Bluetooth speakers as the Bluetooth device. I don’t know if that’s the customary procedure, just that’s how the set she got works, and I know a lot of the Bluetooth speakers we were looking at were single mono speakers.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 1, 2019)

If memory serves me right, I think the present version of Bluetooth requires the stereo signal to be split by the speaker hardware. For example, Apple’s AirPods receive a stereo signal via one headphone and then the headphone sends the signal to the other one. The upcoming revision of Bluetooth (maybe already released?!) will allow for separate stereo streaming to two different receivers. Rumors are the new AirPods will utilize this technology which will allow them to further reduce the size (or increase battery juice).


----------



## Craig Duke (Jan 7, 2019)

I have an earlier version of this stereo Bt speaker. Much higher fidelity than my battery powered models.

https://www.fluance.com/fi50-two-wa...eless-bluetooth-wood-speaker-system-black-ash


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 4, 2019)

Some have two speakers very close to each other. Although the spatialization is basically equivalent to mono, you get less of the mono compatibility issues, because signals are added acoustically instead of electrically/digitally. Hence no +3dB bump for center instruments etc.


----------

